# Uber stickers?



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

Where do I get myself an uber stick for my car?

I had to print out copies on paper and tape it to my car and it looks really tacky. 

Uber should mail new drivers a sticker on the house...


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Bwood said:


> Where do I get myself an uber stick for my car?
> 
> I had to print out copies on paper and tape it to my car and it looks really tacky.
> 
> Uber should mail new drivers a sticker on the house...


I never got mine either and it's been 6 weeks since I signed up.


----------



## FITS (Apr 24, 2016)

Bwood said:


> Where do I get myself an uber stick for my car?
> 
> I had to print out copies on paper and tape it to my car and it looks really tacky.
> 
> Uber should mail new drivers a sticker on the house...


Should be able to get one from your local Uber Greenlight Hub location.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bwood said:


> Where do I get myself an uber stick for my car?
> 
> I had to print out copies on paper and tape it to my car and it looks really tacky.
> 
> Uber should mail new drivers a sticker on the house...


They used to send a new driver welcome kit. I never got one.
Your Uber office has piles of stickers.


----------



## NCUberGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

I only have it on my dash when I pick someone up at the airport (which happens less and less frequently).


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Send a message to the support team through the partner app. They will mail you the sticker.


----------



## RoadRunnerTX (Oct 3, 2016)

That's the reverse image sticker for the inside of the windshield, right? If so, is it repositionable, like a cling decal? I don't want to leave it on there all the time.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Bwood said:


> Uber should mail new drivers a sticker on the house...


What do you think, you drive for Lyft lol.... sucker


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

99 cent acrylic photo frame from Walmart. Printed logo from a Google searched image onto plain paper at a hotel business center's color laser printer. Easy. Doesn't look too tacky. Didn't cost me but that one dollar and change for tax.


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

I got mine in the mail in three days. If you don't show it at our airport, expect a fine that will wipe out your week. They will not accept laser printing.

I use the laser printed ones on all four corners on weekends to help guide the drunk millennials.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

I got mine in the mail when they first started requiring them. I just stopped by the office last week to pick up replacements. They lost stick, couldn't recover, and the command dots lose stick pretty quickly. I run 3 on the car. Both rear side windows and pax side windshield lower corner.


----------



## RoadRunnerTX (Oct 3, 2016)

I picked up one at a hub, then got one in the mail a week later. I'm just going to be taping it to the windshield while I'm online.



AllanJ said:


> If you don't show it at our airport, expect a fine...


Is that just for picking up, or dropping off, too?


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

RoadRunnerTX said:


> I picked up one at a hub, then got one in the mail a week later. I'm just going to be taping it to the windshield while I'm online.
> 
> Is that just for picking up, or dropping off, too?


Both. If you are on the clock, you have to show the livery.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Uber prefers an act of dedication and that you simply have the logo airbrushed on both sides and the trunk of your vehicle.


----------



## RoadRunnerTX (Oct 3, 2016)

AllanJ said:


> If you are on the clock, you have to show the livery.


False.

From RASIER Technology Services Agreement December 10, 2015, 2.4 Your Relationship with Company : "With the exception of any signage required by local law or permit/license requirements, Company shall have no right to require you to: (a) display Company's or any of its Affiliates' names, logos or colors on your Vehicle(s); or (b) wear a uniform or any other clothing displaying Company's or any of its Affiliates' names, logos or colors."


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

Sticker smicker


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

RoadRunnerTX said:


> False.
> 
> From RASIER Techonlogy Services Agreement December 10, 2015, 2.4 Your Relationship with Company : "With the exception of any signage required by local law or permit/license requirements, Company shall have no right to require you to: (a) display Company's or any of its Affiliates' names, logos or colors on your Vehicle(s); or (b) wear a uniform or any other clothing displaying Company's or any of its Affiliates' names, logos or colors."


If you want to work this airport you do, and if you want to avoid hassle from police in my seven counties you do. Your mileage may vary. By the way, the word is "technology" not "techonlogy."

Either learn English or STFU or go drive somewhere.......


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

In some markets, they are starting to crack down on drivers not displaying the sticker as it's typically required by law.


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> In some markets, they are starting to crack down on drivers not displaying the sticker as it's typically required by law.


They cannot fine these dummies fast enough for my money. Our airport just started handing out $400 fines like Halloween candy.


----------



## RoadRunnerTX (Oct 3, 2016)

AllanJ said:


> If you want to work this airport you do, and if you want to avoid hassle from police in my seven counties you do. Your mileage may vary. By the way, the word is "technology" not "techonlogy."
> 
> Either learn English or STFU or go drive somewhere.......


Wow, really? It was a simple typo. I hope everyone in your seven counties is not as much of a pedantic jerk as you.

Why don't you follow the example set by Frontier Guy and take into consideration that different markets might not be identical to how you perceive yours? Or just go die in a fire. Probably the later would be the better option for you.


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

RoadRunnerTX said:


> Wow, really? It was a simple typo. I hope everyone in your seven counties is not as much of a pedantic jerk as you.
> 
> Why don't you follow the example set by Frontier Guy and take into consideration that different markets might not be identical to how you perceive yours? Or just go die in a fire. Probably the later would be the better option for you.


That was my point. Other markets may vary.


----------

